# To all my VI Control "Colleagues" . . .



## CGR (Dec 11, 2019)

. . . thanks for the conversations, opinions, advice, technical assistance and camaraderie during 2019, and all the best to you and your loved ones for the coming festive season & new year.


----------



## Rob (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you Craig, well said! Best wishes to all...


----------



## Henning (Dec 11, 2019)

So right, Craig! All the best to you all!


----------



## ptram (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you, and best wishes to you all!

Paolo


----------



## Morning Coffee (Dec 11, 2019)

Thankyou and many happy returns. This will be the first Christmas without my mother, so it will be......different for me this year.


----------



## CGR (Dec 11, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> Thankyou and many happy returns. This will be the first Christmas without my mother, so it will be......different for me this year.


Thanks for your comment, and I'm sorry to hear of your Mother's passing. It's certainly a time of reflection . . .


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you and all the best to you all.


----------



## SupremeFist (Dec 11, 2019)

CGR said:


> . . . thanks for the conversations, opinions, advice, technical assistance and camaraderie during 2019, and all the best to you and your loved ones for the coming festive season & new year.


Thank you especially for all your kind advice! I have officially ended up with Too Many Pianos, which is still not enough...


----------



## CGR (Dec 11, 2019)

SupremeFist said:


> Thank you especially for all your kind advice! I have officially ended up with Too Many Pianos, which is still not enough...


----------



## Henning (Dec 11, 2019)

Morning Coffee said:


> Thankyou and many happy returns. This will be the first Christmas without my mother, so it will be......different for me this year.


So sorry for your loss! Getting through these festive days is difficult. There will always be an empty chair now. Know what you are going through. Heartfelt best wishes go out to you!


----------



## Bluemount Score (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you Mr. CGR for the nice words. All the best to you too!


----------



## Daniel (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank you for sharing wonderful music compositions Craig and VI control family during 2019.


----------



## Ashermusic (Dec 11, 2019)

Let me simply echo all the comments here.


----------



## Fever Phoenix (Dec 11, 2019)

Ashermusic said:


> Let me simply echo all the comments here.


with a good old echoplex?


----------



## Loïc D (Dec 11, 2019)

Best wishes to you all.

It’s great reading you (almost) everyday. I learned so much from here.


----------



## Geoff Grace (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks, *Craig*. Well said!

I certainly enjoy my time here. Thanks to all for your well-considered opinions, your friendly dispositions, and for sharing your experiences with the tools we use in making music.

I hope you and yours have a wonderful holiday season and a healthy, happy, and prosperous 2020.

Best,

Geoff


----------



## CT (Dec 11, 2019)

Thank *you* Craig. I'm another one that I think you've cost some piano related money.


----------



## ironbut (Dec 11, 2019)

Happy holidays to all the kind folks here who share their years of experience and knowledge!
I can never thank you enough!


----------



## Thomas Kallweit (Dec 11, 2019)

Thanks Senor CGR,

all the best to you and your familiy and happy holidays and to all.
I second that I found lots of good advices and opinions here, which I appreciate.


----------



## chimuelo (Dec 12, 2019)

LowweeK said:


> Best wishes to you all.
> 
> It’s great reading you (almost) everyday. I learned so much from here.



I learn everyday here as well.
Its a large pool of experienced artists with different takes.
Easy to experiment since many of us have similar gear and software.

Looking forward to another great year.


----------



## jim2b (Dec 13, 2019)

Happy Holidays to all!
This is a wonderful place.

Jim


----------



## dzilizzi (Dec 13, 2019)

Yes, and thanks to everyone for making this a wonderful place to learn and meet other musical people. Happy holidays to you all.


----------

